

No, licensing journalists isn’t the answer - bchjam
http://gigaom.com/2011/09/07/no-licensing-journalists-isnt-the-answer/

======
bediger
Wow, the licensing authority could suspend a person's journalist credentials
for writing "the wrong thing at the wrong time". This is a great idea! FOR
DICTATORS AND FASCISTS, not for the USA. Licensing journalists is most un-
American, and I'm ashamed of the Fed who proposed this.

